# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Glowforge Pro 3D Printer W/Proof Grade Materials

## H3S

I have a like-new Glowforge Pro 3D laser printer with extras in perfect working condition. I can't stress enough but this printer is truly as pristine as you'll find. I bought this unit for my wife's handcraft activities but it was only used for few small test runs (around an hour total usage). We are not getting enough business to warrant keeping it right now as it sits lonesome and hasn't seen much use in the last 3 months. Included are accessory pack featuring 4" duct with fastening clips, print bed and assortment of proof grade materials. Selling due to financial hardship, asking $3000/obo.... If you are interested PM for pictures. Thanks

----------


## fred_dot_u

From my recent search results, I would expect that what you have is not a 3D laser printer, but a laser engraver/cutter. The marketing division of that company is clearly out of touch with semantics.

Good luck with your sale.

----------


## curious aardvark

they call it a 'printer' as you can make 3d stuff from jigsaw cutouts.
It's a laser engraver. 

Has very clever software - even if it is in the cloud. 

They are expensive and $3000 is a pretty good price :-)

----------


## sieuinan

wish success tag gi?

----------


## H3S

Still available

----------


## spaces

This is so cool. 3D Printer will be a huge success helix jump

----------


## jonaswilson

I really liked as a part of the article. With a nice and interesting topics

----------

